# Solar eclipse?



## twistedcatfish1971

Who is curious fishing this eclipse coming up this month ? I really haven't done any homework with this as far as fishing...but I am doing some research on this as far as fishing the day before ... during and after. Would love to get some feedback with this as with you all think about this event coming this month. I'm probably going to hit the dam...what are your plans?


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

It's a start lol.


----------



## fishing pole

Turnaround, every now and then I get a little bit lonely
And you're never coming round
Turnaround, every now and then I get a little bit tired
Of listening to the sound of my tears


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Louisvillefisherman I would love to hear your fed back with this as well as kaya1979. Also everone else...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Fishingpole...my guess is ? Hard day at work with some drowning thoughts of ... going to bed pops...lol.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Who is curious fishing this eclipse coming up this month ? I really haven't done any homework with this as far as fishing...but I am doing some research on this as far as fishing the day before ... during and after. Would love to get some feedback with this as with you all think about this event coming this month. I'm probably going to hit the dam...what are your plans?


I predict that you will catch something off of a live bluegill from the W.B. dam... and myself, something off of a spinnerbait from Silver Creek bay. That ought to be par for the course for us!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Your about spot on with that...lol!

Good luck and tight lines my friend. 

Twistedcatfish 1971.


----------



## kayak1979

.


----------



## louisvillefisherman

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Louisvillefisherman I would love to hear your fed back with this as well as kaya1979. Also everone else...


My opinion, and mind you it is only an opinion, is that it will have little to no effect on the fishing considering how brief the event will be and due to the partiality of the blockage in our area (the sun will only be partially obscured). You will have guys that do great that day, and others who get skunked, just like any other day of fishing.

I think there are plenty of other influential factors at play each day than just the amount of sunlight that penetrates the water. A typical light diffusing event such as a storm or heavy clouding would be accompanied by air pressure drops, wind and temperature shifts which would also have some effect on the bite.

The lack of these concurrent effects could have a positive or negative effect on the fishing depending on what species you are targeting. For instance walleye may be more active closer to the surface much like they are in the evening due to the lack of direct sunlight, especially if the darker period falls within their feeding window, much like a good walleye chop diffuses the sun through the wave action. At the same time, bass who are more conditioned to higher amounts sunlight on the surface may be spooked by the sudden lack thereof.

Since this is such a rare event, most of us have little (once or twice?) or no experience (that would be me) with fishing a solar eclipse. All I can suggest is get our there are give it a shot.


----------



## fishing pole

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Fishingpole...my guess is ? Hard day at work with some drowning thoughts of ... going to bed pops...lol.


No just first thing I thought about...kind of a music nut.

I never really look at moon phases but there are old timers who swear by them. I remember once being told that a full moon makes fish restless at night since they don't have as much darkness to hunt their prey in.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

kayak1979 said:


> I always fish according to the moon table and when the percentage is high I catch fish. I've found the major feeding times hold true too. Low percentage days I usually end up not catching much. I would fish that day according to the app I use.
> View attachment 242721


But you always catch fish! What app is that?


----------



## kayak1979

.


----------



## Daveo76

Guys, let's see how the Perseid Meteor Shower affects the fishing this weekend,,,


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I he


Daveo76 said:


> Guys, let's see how the Perseid Meteor Shower affects the fishing this weekend,,,


her they stopped biting because they like to enjoy the show as well


----------



## NCbassattack

What per cent off coverage are y'all supposed to have? Here in most of NC, we are at 95%, but our south western mountains are 100%, as is a lot of SC. Hotels are already taking reservations here and down there. I-95 is gonna be a madhouse, as folks from up north drive down to see the event.


----------



## partlyable

Between 80 and 86 percent


----------



## NCbassattack

I am wondering what effect it's gonna have on fishing. Since it's gonna be a less than 3 minute event, I'm betting zero.


----------



## flyman01

I just checked and at my cabin in Tennessee, we will be in the path of a total eclipse. Going to make sure to be there for this one.


----------



## BlueMax

I do not understand all this excitement. When a cloud passes in front of the sun isn't that an eclipse?


----------



## flyman01

BlueMax said:


> I do not understand all this excitement. When a cloud passes in front of the sun isn't that an eclipse?


----------



## snag

In 2024 the Cleveland area will be in line for the total solar eclipse.


----------



## Shad Rap

.


----------



## Shad Rap

BlueMax said:


> I do not understand all this excitement. When a cloud passes in front of the sun isn't that an eclipse?


Well technically yes...but not a solar eclipse.


----------



## NCbassattack

Meh, not technically I suppose. The eclipse is gonna turn day into night, and clouds don't do that. Or do they? Tough question.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

BlueMax said:


> I do not understand all this excitement. When a cloud passes in front of the sun isn't that an eclipse?


Here is why a total solar eclipse is really, really cool. While I haven't seen one(yet), hopefully a week from now I can finally say that I have. 

Starting around a minute before totality, if you have a very light colored ground, you will possibly get the shimmering effect like what you see at the bottom of a swimming pool. Around 30 seconds before totality, an effect known as Bailey's Beads show themselves. These beads of light are tiny bits of sunlight showing through the last valleys around the mountains on the moon. Just before totality, you get the diamond ring. This is when the last valley on the moon lets the last gleam of sunlight through and at the same time a bit of the corona(sun's outer atmosphere) glows around the moon making it really look like a diamond ring. As soon as the sun disappears, it gets dark, the stars/planets are visible, temperatures drop(I've read as much as 28 degrees), you will have a 360 degree sunset, animals will go quiet, and different accounts say either the wind picks up or it completely dies off instantly. Where the moon is it's jet black. Surrounding the black is the corona(sun's out atmosphere). This is apparently about as bright as a full moon and absolutely spectacular. Everyone who has seen it says it is the most beautiful astronomical sight. Period. It is a crazy white, luminescent, shimmering glow that changes in real time and absolutely no videos or pictures will do it justice. Also, you may see solar flares coming off of the sun in real time. One other note is the moon's shadow. If you are flying or on a mountain and can look out in the distance in the short time leading up to the eclipse, you might see the moon's shadow rushing at you at up to 3000mph. It's basically a great blackness that sweeps over the land. Pretty cool stuff. After the total phase, you get another diamond ring followed by the Bailey's Beads and so on. 
So that, in a nutshell, is why this is such a big deal. I've been looking forward to this for 17 years now and it's only a mere week away! My family is currently staying near St. Louis for the event, but if weather doesn't cooperate, we'll travel anywhere along the path from SC to eastern NE. It really is that big of a deal. If you can swing it I highly recommend making the effort to get in the path


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Eatsleepfish said:


> Here is why a total solar eclipse is really, really cool. While I haven't seen one(yet), hopefully a week from now I can finally say that I have.
> 
> Starting around a minute before totality, if you have a very light colored ground, you will possibly get the shimmering effect like what you see at the bottom of a swimming pool. Around 30 seconds before totality, an effect known as Bailey's Beads show themselves. These beads of light are tiny bits of sunlight showing through the last valleys around the mountains on the moon. Just before totality, you get the diamond ring. This is when the last valley on the moon lets the last gleam of sunlight through and at the same time a bit of the corona(sun's outer atmosphere) glows around the moon making it really look like a diamond ring. As soon as the sun disappears, it gets dark, the stars/planets are visible, temperatures drop(I've read as much as 28 degrees), you will have a 360 degree sunset, animals will go quiet, and different accounts say either the wind picks up or it completely dies off instantly. Where the moon is it's jet black. Surrounding the black is the corona(sun's out atmosphere). This is apparently about as bright as a full moon and absolutely spectacular. Everyone who has seen it says it is the most beautiful astronomical sight. Period. It is a crazy white, luminescent, shimmering glow that changes in real time and absolutely no videos or pictures will do it justice. Also, you may see solar flares coming off of the sun in real time. One other note is the moon's shadow. If you are flying or on a mountain and can look out in the distance in the short time leading up to the eclipse, you might see the moon's shadow rushing at you at up to 3000mph. It's basically a great blackness that sweeps over the land. Pretty cool stuff. After the total phase, you get another diamond ring followed by the Bailey's Beads and so on.
> So that, in a nutshell, is why this is such a big deal. I've been looking forward to this for 17 years now and it's only a mere week away! My family is currently staying near St. Louis for the event, but if weather doesn't cooperate, we'll travel anywhere along the path from SC to eastern NE. It really is that big of a deal. If you can swing it I highly recommend making the effort to get in the path


What if it's cloudy and rainy?
And pshhh the eclipse has nothing on a pink Floyd light show


----------



## icebucketjohn

_THE END IS NEAR!_


----------



## Specgrade

icebucketjohn said:


> _THE END IS NEAR!_


Promise?


----------



## FOSR

Ohio, 1806:



> The Prophet spoke in a loud and confident voice saying that: "Fifty days from this day there will be no cloud in the sky. Yet, when the Sun has reached its highest point, at that moment will the Great Spirit take it into her hand and hide it from us. The darkness of night will thereupon cover us and the stars will shine round about us. The birds will roost and the night creatures will awaken and stir."


https://www.eclipse-chasers.com/article/history/tse1806.html


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Saugeyefisher said:


> What if it's cloudy and rainy?
> And pshhh the eclipse has nothing on a pink Floyd light show


If it's cloudy and rainy, well, it sucks to be you lol I guess you'll just experience the darkness and what not, but miss out on all of the cool visuals.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Eatsleepfish said:


> If it's cloudy and rainy, well, it sucks to be you lol I guess you'll just experience the darkness and what not, but miss out on all of the cool visuals.


I believe I read you will be traveling for the event? I hope you have perfect weather can the event is everything you want it to be and more! Good for you for chasing what you love! 
Good luck an be safe travling....

Yo fyi free viewing glasses in 12 packs of pepsie!!!!!


----------



## Masterbaiter66

If I am out on the water in my boat during the time of the eclipse, do I have to have lights on my boat ?


----------



## fastwater

Masterbaiter66 said:


> If I am out on the water in my boat during the time of the eclipse, do I have to have lights on my boat ?


It is against Fed. law to be boating during the time of an eclipse.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

fastwater said:


> It is against Fed. law to be boating during the time of an eclipse.


I will hide under my favorite tree until it's over.


----------



## fastwater

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I will hide under my favorite tree until it's over.


Homeland Security WILL find you.


----------



## Lazy 8

I heard an opthmologist saying if you are in line with it and you view it with inadequate "glasses" you won't know of any damage at the time. In the morning you might wake up with blurry or fuzzy vision only to go see someone like him, to learn the damage is irreversable.

Also....during the eclipse, I've heard that fish will jump on your stringer or in your livewell. 
I can't make this black Crappie stuff up.


----------



## flyman01

I realize that to many people, this solar eclipse is a major ordeal but not so much to me. For two and one half minutes of the moon aligning with the sun is not something I and my wife can justify extending a weekend, taking a day off to personally witness; we will see it via television and that will be sufficient for us. Where the cabin is located in SE Tennessee it is virtually in the center path, the neighboring town is having a festival of epic proportion over this event. All hotel rooms, camping sites and cabins around the area are completely booked for this ordeal and people are willing to pay a huge amount for a place down to stay and to be able to witness the eclipse. I received numerous phone calls from friends and associates asking about our place and if we were going to the point that I finally said that I will rent out both bedrooms separately to the highest bidders, only a total of 4 people can stay at the cabin; the response was overwhelming. I have to admit, these people are getting a front row seat with perhaps one of the best views of it in SE Tennessee, everyone is happy.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I would have done the same!


----------



## Seadoocaptain

I'm gonna watch it from Cleveland harbor while walleye or perch fishing. Can't wait!


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> I heard an opthmologist saying if you are in line with it and you view it with inadequate "glasses" you won't know of any damage at the time. In the morning you might wake up with blurry or fuzzy vision only to go see someone like him, to learn the damage is irreversable.
> 
> Also....during the eclipse, I've heard that fish will jump on your stringer or in your livewell.
> I can't make this black Crappie stuff up.


Here's one that not a lot have considered, if you have any pets outside, their eyes can be damaged, just like ours. I think it's our retinas that get burned beyond recovery.
I would hope our pets would be smarter than us and not stare at the sun.


----------



## ohiojmj

And cover the eyes of any fish caught during this great news event. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Well...did anyone catch any fish?


----------



## fastwater

The hummingbirds are having a rough time flying with those goofy 'eclipse' sun glasses on.


----------



## BlueMax

I think I missed it. Actually though I was working in my house and think I did notice it get a little darker in the room. ( if I had not be subtly informed by the media there was an eclipse I do not think I would have known) A few bottle rockets and a 1/4 brick of 1-1/2's is way better in my opinion.


----------



## crappiedude

I went this morning and the fishing sucked, most days we get 40/50 crappie, today I got 5.
I was thinking this eclipse stuff was just a cover-up for an alien invasion, didn't see any aliens either.
Came home and had some ice cream so it was a good day after all.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I took this picture through a welding mask.


----------



## BlueMax

No offense twisted - I think Crappidude's having ice cream is better than seeing that picture. Must just be me.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I agree...it was a pain just to get that "crappie" picture lol.


----------



## Decoy hound

The first picture is with the glasses and the other two are with a telescope, was kinda cool, but could of found something better to do!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Considering I was at work,it was hot in the building I was working,had everything done, i enjoyed "the show". Are neighbors had some welding masks they let us use.

Nothing I'd take off work or travel for. And had other things I'd of rather done. But I get why those into that sort of thing got so excited.....

Eatsleep,how was your veiw? How dark did it get where you were at. Was it all you wanted it to be? Any pics? Did nature stand still for a bit? 
I'm asking because these thoughts did go through my head as I was "slacking" at work watching the event here in groveport Ohio. 
No changes in wind here,I'm next to a high way so I can't here the nature anyways,lol no pics,sorry. 
There was a "veieing party" at three creeks park down the road. It was PACKED when I drove through at lunch.


----------



## cement569

well here is my take on the eclipse, took off work today because after 30 years of concrete work I felt one day wont make me or break me. went by my house to portage lakes, second cast POW a nice 16 inch bass..... and he had eclipse glasses on.....wonder where he got those?


----------



## ezbite

I got the welding helmet out and laid on the deck about 2, Damnnnn dog knocked my beer over about 2:03.. Got another beer and it was gone by 2:07 and so on and so on.. Watching this eclipse thing sure was tuff work but I manned up and did it. I drank almost 8 beers watching this historic event!! It was pretty cool looking thru the binoculars behind the welding glass. it's my second and I hope I'm around to see 3


----------



## SConner

Took this with iPhone filtered by those cheap glasses.


----------



## chadwimc

I was not impressed...


----------



## hardwaterfan

I thought it was really cool....


----------



## Bluewalleye

I loved it. I work out in those brown ovens that deliver pkgs to people. And while it was going on, it was about 10 degrees cooler out. Made it a lot nicer to work out of the brown oven. Then it was over and it got really hot and humid again. It could have stayed all day long for me.


----------



## hardwaterfan

I agree, you could totally feel the intensity of the sun on your skin plummet....It was super hot yesterday, the eclipse was a nice break....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol was still miserably hot here


----------



## hardwaterfan

....that was no moon...


----------



## FOSR

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> I took this picture through a welding mask.


At the store, people are beginning to return welding helmets that they recently bought.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

chadwimc said:


> I was not impressed...
> 
> View attachment 243835


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Saugeyefisher said:


> Eatsleep,how was your veiw? How dark did it get where you were at. Was it all you wanted it to be? Any pics? Did nature stand still for a bit?
> I'm asking because these thoughts did go through my head as I was "slacking" at work watching the event here in groveport Ohio.


Traveling to Missouri for this event was truly one of the best decisions of my life. My expectation level was an 11 out of 10. Those expectations were blown out of the water seven fold. The impossible became possible. The events that unfolded for those of us in the shadow challenged what every human on earth perceives as day to day reality. Even my 18 month old was mesmerized. Truly spectacular. When I have time I will write a full account of how I saw it. There are no words or comparisons that can be relayed to those who missed it. You were either there or you weren't. I will give you all an idea when I have the time, but do yourselves a favor and don't miss out on the totality of the 2024 eclipse. Better yet travel to South America or Antarctica for one of the next 3. I understand why people travel to the ends of the earth for these things no matter how brief they may be


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Thank you for your post tonight and looking forward to your account of what you experienced. I've heard it both ways...dislike and utter amazing, Looking forward to 2024.

Don.


----------



## hardwaterfan

my friend/coworker went and saw this and the way he described it, i have to experience it....and check out the path of totality in 2024...i wont have to leave my yard:


----------



## BlueMax

I keep seeing 2024. Anybody what month?


----------



## BlueMax

Eatsleepfish said:


> Traveling to Missouri for this event was truly one of the best decisions of my life. My expectation level was an 11 out of 10. Those expectations were blown out of the water seven fold. The impossible became possible. The events that unfolded for those of us in the shadow challenged what every human on earth perceives as day to day reality. Even my 18 month old was mesmerized. Truly spectacular. When I have time I will write a full account of how I saw it. There are no words or comparisons that can be relayed to those who missed it. You were either there or you weren't. I will give you all an idea when I have the time, but do yourselves a favor and don't miss out on the totality of the 2024 eclipse. Better yet travel to South America or Antarctica for one of the next 3. I understand why people travel to the ends of the earth for these things no matter how brief they may be


Quote - "One of the best decisions of my life" - so I have to ask...how old are you??


----------



## ohiojmj

On the scale of excitement, it was somewhere between overcast skies and dusk (yawn).


----------



## Shad Rap

BlueMax said:


> I keep seeing 2024. Anybody what month?


April 8th.


----------



## hardwaterfan

and its supposed to be twice as good as the one we just had, the totality band will be about 110 miles wide, almost double the recent one, and i think totality could last up to 4 minutes dead center....crazy....cant wait, i hope i make it...what we saw here was cool but nothing compared to what totality looks like...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

4 minutes of darkness hmmm...almost enough time to set some crappie lights under rock spring rd. bridge lol.


----------



## hardwaterfan

It's gonna blow your mind...it'll be like landing a 20" black crappie....


----------



## hardwaterfan

Once in a lifetime...this is it for us ☺


----------

